# Gamecam



## Crâshbâsh (19. April 2008)

Hi Leute,
Ich suche eine Gamecam und bitte auch eine Erklärung wie ich sie benutze ;> Ich wollte mal ein Paar Viedos machen aber habe gehört wenn man eine Cam benutzen will immer WoW schließen muss; Cam an; WoW starten; Filmen.... Aber is das net sau umständlich wenn man ne Situation filmen will die man nicht vorhersehen kann? Also bitte eine Cam die man Ingame schnell anmachen kann :> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (19. April 2008)

Morgen,
Mit diesem Programm kannst du die Kamera jederzeit aktivieren/deaktivieren. Einfach die Tasten belegen, steht aber alles in der "ReaMe".

http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS-2.9.4_13010723.html

Viel Spaß!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (19. April 2008)

Dr. Prof. Google hilft dir.

Anleitung sowie der Download einer Trialversion findest du darüber sehr schnell.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (19. April 2008)

Vielen Dank nuxxar :>
Jz wird erstma gefilmt^^


----------



## nuxxar* (19. April 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nuxxar :>
> Jz wird erstma gefilmt^^



Ich hab dir mal ne' PM gesendet mit der Version die... nicht... hmm... legal  ist !?


----------



## Griese (19. April 2008)

Sinkt dann nit die Framerate nen gutes Stück?


----------



## Ocian (19. April 2008)

Nur wenn man einen schwachen PC hat.


----------



## Êranu (20. April 2008)

nuxxar* schrieb:


> Ich hab dir mal ne' PM gesendet mit der Version die... nicht... hmm... legal  ist !?



eh Kollege du weist das das hier nen offi Forum ist ? ich würde dir empfehlen den post ganz schnell zu editieren ansonsten muss hier mal wirklich einer dicht machen 

da hier echt nichts dazu stehen sollte ob die Version die du ihm geschickt hast legal ist oder nicht alles was nicht im legalen rahmen ist hat hier nicht mal Ansatz weise was zusuchen 



Griese schrieb:


> Sinkt dann nit die Framerate nen gutes Stück?



normaler weise sinkt dabei die Frame rate nicht auch nicht beim singel Prozessor das einzinste was gut und schnell arbeiten sollte sollte die festplatte sein da die Daten auf ihr gespeichert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

